# "Granddaddy's Gun"



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I was on the way home from school when this song came on and I got this idea. A thread to post pictures of guns with sentimental. Now, I don't have a picture to contribute to the thread. I am blessed to still have my grandpa in my life. But, would love to see yours!


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Well I did find one of a gun. It's a .41 Revolver, single action. It's not mine so I don't know the specs.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Unfortunately family members sold off all my grandfathers guns before I got a chance to buy them. I do still have the first gun my parents bought me, but the pic is on my computer at home.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

This should be a good thread, though I wish I had the 1 rifle that was my Grandparents, my brother somehow ended up with it, a 25-20.


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry for the crummy photo. This is my grandpas old 16 ga. It's a Victor Ejector by the American Gun Co out of New York. I have no idea off the top of my head what year it was made.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Not a crummy photo at all. Looks like you have a really nice gun there!


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

My Granddad is still living but I was able to get this Stevens Model 87A .22 from him some years ago. It is a little beat but still shoots straight and true. One thing I like about this .22 is the bolt can be locked closed which makes shooting low pressure rounds such as CB loads possible.











Here is another. A Made in Belgium Browning Sweet 16. This is the only pic I have of it(maybe next time I visit I could get a pic of the whole gun) He still has this shotgun, If something happens to him before I leave this earth, it will go in the safe next to the Stevens 87A and a H&R .410 my dad bought me over 30 years ago when I was 9 and may get out for some dove or quail action.



I don't know the exact age but I'm guessing the Stevens is from the mid '40s and the Browning is from the '50s.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

great old guns guys, some real family treasures......


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Some nice looking guns you have there aw


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I got this one when my Grandpa passed away. Anyone want to guess what this one is.

















Hint - it is a rim fire. Overall lenght is 35 inches.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Here's my first gun.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

dwtrees said:


> I got this one when my Grandpa passed away. Anyone want to guess what this one is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


22, 32 or 38 rim fire?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Not Granddaddy's but was the only gun my Dad ever owned. He bought it right after getting from WWII. 16ga single shot..................






​​




​​​


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

They're all nice.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That is a 32 rim fire.


----------



## awd199 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks Coyote_Slayer2. I shoot the .22 quite a bit. I might have a chance to get a full pic of the Browning in the next few days. 

dwtrees, what make is that rifle. The stock kinda reminds me of a lever action Winchester.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

That one is a Stevens 32 Short *crack shot*. The serial number on it is 945, made in 1903 according to the gunsmith at our local gun shop. Haven't been able to find any bullets for it though.


----------



## willy3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Try these guys for 32 rimfire ammo

www.ammo-one.com

phn 207-642-7980

mail [email protected]


----------

